# SELECT-Statement



## jean20 (13. Dez 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Select-Statement, dass ein Syntaxfehler enthält, welches ich nicht finden kann. Mich verwirrt diese
seltsame String-Schreibweise. Ich möchte den int-Wert:listID in der Select-Abfrage benutzen.
Wie baue ich as richtig in meine Abfrage rein?


```
private ConstantList getElements_ID_Value(int listID) {
		ConstantList constantList = new ConstantList();
		ResultSet resultSetElements = null;
		Statement stm = null;
		try {
resultSetElements = stm .executeQuery("SELECT a.element, b.value " + "FROM a, b" + "WHERE a.element = b.id" + 
"AND a.list = "+ listID +";");
constantList = createConstantList(resultSetElements);
} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		return constantList;
	}
```


Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Dez 2004)

```
"SELECT a.element, b.value " + "FROM a, b" + "WHERE a.element = b.id"
```
zwischen a,b und WHERE fehlt ein Leerzeichen
ebenso nach b.id und AND


----------



## jean20 (13. Dez 2004)

Komisch, deine Zeile sieht doch identisch aus wie meine erste Zeile


----------



## thE_29 (13. Dez 2004)

er hat dir auch nur hingeschrieben was falsch ist und sie nicht ausgebessert!
einfach Leerzeichen vorm Where und From einfügen!


----------



## DP (14. Dez 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> er hat dir auch nur hingeschrieben was falsch ist und sie nicht ausgebessert!
> einfach Leerzeichen vorm Where und From einfügen!



boah, du bist ja wieder böse


----------

